# Shuttle launch



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Did ya watch it?

I did from my laptop. gotta love the internet.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Only heard of it on the radio. No laptop or wifi then.   I'm missing it already thinking back to when I visited the space station on holiday when I was a kid and seeing the shuttle then. 

I'm guessing it's because of the X-prize that has competitors racing for the prize money to get a cheaper way to enter space. Still waiting for space travel to be cheaper. Want to get off the rock.


----------



## Zulfian (Sep 12, 2010)

ever wondered how youd keep a fish tank in space?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am still curious about how women pee in space.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> I am still curious about how women pee in space.







Prety cool an I've read some reviews on it before. Handy on road trips with 2L bottles if you're going the distance between petrol stops.

Also my thinking is in combination with that you have a hose attached to it and on the other end of the hose attached to a bag. That way you can collect the liquid in it. Likely I would think you would hold the bag while the liquid floats upward. I've not looked into if there are any systems like that on the ISS for those on the blue marble to fully recycle that for as much reuseable clean water. I onlyknow of solar distilling on that.


----------

